# Does your landowner require hunt insurance?



## RamblinWreck (Sep 5, 2008)

My landowner requires hunt club liability insurance as a term of the lease. I have tried to explain to him he is not liable for anything I do while hunting his land per GA law OCGA 27-3-1, but he insists anyway. This costs me an extra $235 from QDMA (the cheapest I could find) for the 120 acres. This is unnecessary IMO, and chaps my butt to have to pay it. My son and I are the only hunters (no club, just us).

Does your landowner require this insurance? Did he say why?


----------



## hevishot (Sep 5, 2008)

I believe that if he is charging you money to hunt, then he IS liable...no money, not liable...atleast I thought it was that way. Never had a lease where they didnt require you to carry it though. Doesnt that law only pertain to folks hunting for FREE?


----------



## rip18 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep.  And I gladly procure it.  It's kind of like insurance in case something goes wrong.  Helps protect him, me, & the other hunters.


----------



## DoeMaster (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Lease Liability Insurance?*

My land owners all require it.  QDMA (Davis-Garvin) is the cheapest I've found.


----------



## robertyb (Sep 5, 2008)

We own our own club and carry the insurance.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 5, 2008)

Believe the law reads as 'with or without charge'. But many landowners require it anyway. That is their right. If you don't with to pay for insurance you have the option of finding another landowner willing to lease without insurance.


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 5, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## billy336 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sure do, 35 bucks per person which is included in the dues.


----------



## jason4445 (Sep 5, 2008)

One thing you have to realize about law suits is no matter what the law says - you can still be sued.  Have to go to court.  Now in court the law may protect you, but you will still be out thousands of dollars paying your lawyer.  If you have insurance, or require it, then the insurance company pays the lawyer.  And that is one of the reasons why insurance costs are so high.


----------



## Thebody (Sep 5, 2008)

$235 is the minimum, be glad he does not require you to insure him as my land owner does.  That is an additional $60.


----------



## garidgerunner (Sep 9, 2008)

*Insurance*

Our club is made up of four different leases from four different landowners. (3 timber companies and one individual). All four require the insurance. The insurance we got is about .15 cents per acre.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 9, 2008)

Timber company, folds it into the lease.


----------



## wood wise (Sep 25, 2008)

how many has every had to use it ?  it kind like when you need it it's nice other wise it just cost you out the butt


----------



## j_seph (Sep 25, 2008)

Search Davis Garvin on the internet that is who our insurance is with. As well it's the same one QDMA is going to use, cut the middle man out. The hunter liability insurance could be a good thing, what if you were to catch the woods on fire? Do you have the money to cover the damages caused by it?


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 25, 2008)

yep and do not mind paying it.  it is better to be safe and covered than not have it sometime and need it


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 26, 2008)

shadow2 said:


> yep and do not mind paying it.  it is better to be safe and covered than not have it sometime and need it



Same here.


----------



## K80 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## ROBD (Sep 26, 2008)

Wouldn't go into the woods without it.  It is a little bit of money that could save you years of frustration and legal fees if something happens.
Don't know of any clubs/leases personally that do not require it.


----------



## swamp (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes he does and it is in the lease $200


----------



## tbonestep (Oct 7, 2008)

Straight from the horses mouth....



LANDOWNER LIABILITY & HUNTING
Legal liability has been identified as a major concern among landowners when considering whether
or not to grant access to hunters to hunt their property. Legal liability has also been offered as a
reason some landowners have stopped allowing hunter access to their property. This is an important
issue of concern with the increasing need of improving deer management and hunting access.
To encourage landowners to make their lands available to the public for recreational purposes,
including hunting and fishing, Georgia law (OCGA 51-3-20 through 51-3-26) explicitly shields
landowners from civil liability for injuries to persons who use their land for recreational purposes
without charge unless the landowner willfully or maliciously fails to guard against or warn of a
dangerous condition, use, structure, or activity. Landowners will not be liable unless they violate
this standard of care. Georgia Courts have interpreted this reasonable standard of care as the “duty
of slight care”, which is lower than that of ordinary care.
Georgia law (OCGA 27-3-1) further extends this same protection to landowners, lessees of land, or
lessees of hunting or fishing rights who give permission to another to hunt or fish on their property
with or without charge.​


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 9, 2008)

tbonestep said:


> Straight from the horses mouth....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This protects the landowner.  But what about the hunter should he be blamed for damage done by him or someone else.  Insurance is good.  Expensive but good.
Vin


----------



## tbonestep (Oct 9, 2008)

Not saying it isn't good to have...But if you read the ORIGINAL post, it was in reference to the LAND OWNER, not the hunter. But thanks for your reply anyway...


----------



## mwoods (Oct 9, 2008)

*ramblinwreck*

i am from cumming ga. i see you have 120 ac for you and your son. i am looking for some where to hunt just for my self. would you be interrested in 1 other person to hunt with you and your son. i am willing to pay what ever. i have always been in clubs smaller than about 8 people. i would like to find some to hunt with. since my father past away i dont have no one to hunt with


----------



## blsoutdoors (Oct 20, 2008)

Insurance is for your protection as well as the landowners. About 4 years ago, a man was hunting on a property close by the one that I was hunting on. The man fell out of his tree climber and broke his neck. Sadly, the man died.The insurance company paid his wife. She was able to pay for the funeral and also had money left over. Now of course that is not what the woman was wanting, but it was there for her and it was also there to protect the land owner from having to pay for this mans accident.
Insurance is there for you only if you need it. I include it in all of my leases. It is not all that much to have it. It is best to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it.
Be safe and happy hunting to all.


----------



## Laman (Oct 20, 2008)

My landowner's attorney and insurance agent each tell her every year that she should not let any one on her land due to liability, insured or not.  Its a battle I fight about every year and no the lawyer and agent do not hunt so they are not trying to get the land for themselves.  They each have horror stories about landowners being sued.   In my opinion if you are leasing land insurance is a no-brainer.


----------



## Racor (Oct 20, 2008)

Laman said:


> My landowner's attorney and insurance agent each tell her every year that she should not let any one on her land due to liability, insured or not.  Its a battle I fight about every year and no the lawyer and agent do not hunt so they are not trying to get the land for themselves.  They each have horror stories about landowners being sued.   In my opinion if you are leasing land insurance is a no-brainer.



Agree 100%. Should not question it, just get it. Make certain you cover yourself, the land owner, your property, the land owner's property, and any liability needed to cover others parties that are not directly involved with the lease and/or land ownership.

It may cost but it'll be worth it if it's needed.


----------

